# New and old trucks



## t613 (Feb 18, 2008)

Selling this:

View attachment 65242


For this:

View attachment 65243


It's a 2008 F-250 4X4 with the 6.4L diesel, auto trans. I'll miss the 150, but this truck is great.

I'm in central CT if anyone's interested in the 150. Please call 860-810-3260. Tim


----------

